# Stepping up yeast starters



## nosco (9/1/16)

I've been brewing for about2 years so I'm not really new to this but I couldn't be fucked trawling through a lot of threads that might have already answered my question so can you all give me some expert advice.....*cough*.....sorry I'm running low on beer.

So my usual method for stepping up a starter is to use 2lt of un hopped wort. On the stir plate for 2 days. Let it settle for a day. Tip off the beer. Ad another 2 lt for 2 days. Settle. Tip of beer then swirl and add to ferment or....it's worked so far I think.

I have read a few hints that to step up a starter it's better to start with 200ml, then go to 400ml.. Or something like that?

I'm talking in regards to lager yeast mainly but I'm always looking to new frontiers ie. high OG beers.

So 2x2lt for step up or 100-300-500-1000? Or something like that....

I have a digital copy of the Yeast book but the chances of me getting to read it soon are nil.

Cheers.


----------



## jibba02 (10/1/16)

Depends what your stepping up from? If it's shop bought yeast eg whitelabs. Just pitch it in 2l starter. That will be fine for most beers upto 6%


----------



## danestead (10/1/16)

Im really sorry but I couldnt really be fucked answering your question, although I do have an answer/opinion/advise.


----------



## zeggie (10/1/16)

danestead said:


> Im really sorry but I couldnt really be fucked answering your question, although I do have an answer/opinion/advise.


lol, big night?


----------



## danestead (10/1/16)

zeggie said:


> lol, big night?


Nope, just, in the original posters words, couldnt be fucked, answering a question from some1 who has been around 2 years and is deliberately being lazy not to use the search function.


----------



## nosco (10/1/16)

I was the one who had a big night 
I have done a half arsed search but just got general info about starters. I need to get off my phone and look on the pc.


----------



## nosco (10/1/16)

And im talking about stepping up from a smack pack


----------



## jibba02 (10/1/16)

Starter size depends on alcohol %. If the pack has been treated correctly you could pitch it straight into a 5% beer providing it has enough oxygen. To be on the safe side make a 2l starter.


----------

